# A letter from my liberal senator



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I just got this letter from our Dem senator. 
He is even quoting the bible to try and make it sound better.

What a load of crap.

Yesterday, the Senate took a significant step to help tackle the health care crisis in America by sending the Children's Health Insurance Program to the President. The Program has broad bipartisan support in both the House and Senate. We are sending a loud and clear message to the President --- that we must put our Nation's children first and we must ensure they have access to quality health care so they can live healthy and productive lives. 
In Colorado, there are 180,000 children that wake up each day without health insurance. Everyday their parents worry and wonder what will happen if their child gets sick and they cannot take them to the doctor. Or what they would do if their child is diagnosed with a serious illness. There are 180,000 souls in my state that face that kind of predicament today and will continue to suffer if President Bush does not sign this bill into law. 
Investing in our Nation's children is our moral and economic obligation. It would be reprehensible for President Bush to say no to the children of America. As the Lord urges us in the gospel 'whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.' Today we are doing what the gospel would tell us to do-and take care of those that are the most vulnerable in our society. The Children's Health Insurance Program does just that. It is the right and moral thing for Congress to do and I urge the President to help our Nation's children and reconsider his veto.

Ken Salazar
United States Senator


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The way I remember that Jesus quote is....

*"Whatever you do to the least of my brethren, that you do unto me." *

But what do I know, I was taught by Nuns, Priests & Brothers.

To me it points out how words can be twisted to suit ones own personal agenda.

Thanks for sharing your senatorial correspondence. We shall see how this plays out.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Half the children unfortunately are illegals... He left that out.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> The way I remember that Jesus quote is....
> 
> *"Whatever you do to the least of my brethren, that you do unto me." *
> 
> ...


He's probably quoting a more recent or different translation than you were taught. This bill is just another step towards nationalized healthcare... Great...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

pistol said:


> He's probably* quoting a more recent* or different translation than you were taught. This bill is just another step towards nationalized healthcare... Great...


Yea, I'm old


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Yea, I'm old


No, you are wise and learned! Come on, you know there are at least ten or so common translations floating around these days!:tu


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

pistol said:


> No, you are wise and learned! Come on, you know there are at least ten or so common translations floating around these days!:tu


just another way for big brother to :BS on the little people.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

One more attempt to guilt the sheepeople into being led to more BIG government


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I didn't vote for Salazar in the first place, but he's been a real disappointment. He ran as more of a moderate, but took a hard left once elected.

I've written to him a couple of times, but it's been frustrating to get his response. He didn't address the specific issue I raised and just sent his form letter explaining his position.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

emelbee said:


> I didn't vote for Salazar in the first place, but he's been a real disappointment. He ran as more of a moderate, but took a hard left once elected.
> 
> I've written to him a couple of times, but it's been frustrating to get his response. He didn't address the specific issue I raised and just sent his form letter explaining his position.


I 2nd that! Totally disguised as a conservative liberal and did not turn out as a great representative. I did not vote for him but after elected had an acquaintance on his staff and was involved in some functions. After being exposed to true agenda I have disconnected myself with my acquaintance and only hope he does not screw up this great state! @%$*!!!!!


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Half the children unfortunately are illegals... He left that out.


thank you for posting! that is absolutely correct.


----------

